# Tight spaces



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Being in the plumbing/hvac industry we have to make some tough crawls and work in tight spots. Post some pictures if you have them. Here's me in an attic about 20 inches tall. I'm 6'1" about 190lbs and I'm the small guy on my two man crew.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Here's me in the top of a linen closet fixing a duct between floors. The end of the closet was at my lower back. I'm trying to take a little weight off of it balancing on the ladder. Probably not OSHA approved.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Is this one count? Ramp its about 5' high and leaked right by the door :no: Who was the smart a$$ that put the main right under the ramp


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Only tight spaces i like is when im doing the horizontal shuffle with my lady


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

How do you guys charge when you have those tight spots? Do you have a difficult access fee or some such, or do you just add more time in your estimate that it will take because of the location?


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

How about these vanitys, and no the drawers did not come out


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Did you check the bottoms of the drawers? A lot of the new drawer tracks are on the bottom of the drawer and have an interesting quick disconnect system. Looks like the type of cabinet that would use them since there isn't much space for tracks between the drawer side and cabinet side.

Ps. Here's a pic of a similar system to what I typically see.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

This is a tight space vanity with drawers going all the way in and only leaving about 4.5 inches of space in the back. Remodel job I just did and owner bought a stupid Ikea vanity









Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Worst crawl space I had was a total of 16" form the ground to the joist. If you wanted to turn over you had to parallel the joist to do it. Old main street shot gun type building about 100' from front to back 50' side to side. Of course the restroom was in the back.

4" cast from restroom to front where the building sewer was. About midway the cast iron sagged and broke. Had sewage dumping on ground for months. Was at least able to reroute to the dry side. Only had to crawl though it once.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> How about these vanitys, and no the drawers did not come out


Those are fun. I also like when an interior designer picks out an antique dresser to repurpose as a vanity.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

The Dane said:


> This is a tight space vanity with drawers going all the way in and only leaving about 4.5 inches of space in the back. Remodel job I just did and owner bought a stupid Ikea vanity.
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


A few years ago an elderly lady had those vanities/sinks installed and wanted me to hook up the plumbing. I think the drains were an odd size and the cabinet installers lost some parts. She pulled out her computer so we could figure out how to install the drain, she typed in how to install IKEA sink and the first thing that popped up was this comment. “Tell the homeowner to throw that piece of sh!t ikea crap in the trash and get a real sink and vanity”.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I had to change out this shower valve on the second floor of this home... 
the water lines went across the attic eave and I dont know how they never froze up over the years.... you could literally see day light and feel a breeze going by....... there was floorboards to lay on but it was a 2 person job....


https://photos.app.goo.gl/14ab1zlr3Y2y8hhL2


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

GAN said:


> Worst crawl space I had was a total of 16" form the ground to the joist. If you wanted to turn over you had to parallel the joist to do it. Old main street shot gun type building about 100' from front to back 50' side to side. Of course the restroom was in the back.
> 
> 4" cast from restroom to front where the building sewer was. About midway the cast iron sagged and broke. Had sewage dumping on ground for months. Was at least able to reroute to the dry side. Only had to crawl though it once.


Probably the tightest I can remember was laying down cardboard so I could slide. My journeyman pushed me into the crawl by my feet while I was on my back with arms extended like superman with 2 pipe wrenches in my hands. At about 7' in I had to loosen a 3/4 galvanized main all by feel. When I got it loose, he pulled the pipe out and slid in a new main, and I had to tighten it back in. Then he pulled me out and bought me lunch:biggrin:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Old post of probably the tightest cabinet I've had the displeasure of working in. Had to work on my side.

www.plumbingzone.com/f21/sucks-being-skinny-guy-46977/


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks like you should have just torn the room out......


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

This is a fun heat/air change out under the house. The unit is about a 40’ crawl. I told the guy if his last name wasn’t (blank) I would’ve walked on this one. His brother and Mom has given me so much work over the years.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> This is a fun heat/air change out under the house. The unit is about a 40’ crawl. I told the guy if his last name wasn’t (blank) I would’ve walked on this one. His brother and Mom has given me so much work over the years.
> View attachment 130601


sheity. The worst thing at this age is crawling. Cuz you will always forget or need something from the truck.
Luckily for me 99%+ of homes in my area have basements.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Logtec said:


> sheity. The worst thing at this age is crawling. Cuz you will always forget or need something from the truck.
> Luckily for me 99%+ of homes in my area have basements.


Yep, @Razzy7 and I are both 49 so this one is brutal


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I got a talking to one time because I was having a bad day, and the words that I usually think to myself actually came out of my mouth before I even knew it, when I saw the access to a job above the suspended ceiling in this pristine office with all sorts of computer equipment, desks with piles of paperwork, nice carpets, etc, all right below a water heater.


----------

